# Akios Spinning reels - Pics



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Some pics of the AK 100 and 90. Beautiful reels .


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Does Akios have another line of spinners coming out because I thought the one in the vids that were linked looked quite a bit different than these. I thought they had a shallow wide spool for more distance design.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Yes

A note from my distributor..

"The long spools SCORA SC60 will here in April"

More info to come.

Tommy


----------



## susanobx (Nov 24, 2007)

Which of your rods would you pair them with?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The 12' 3-7 S or 13' 3-6 S. The 6-10 or 8-12 blank built spinning would make a killer spinning drum set-up.

Tommy


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Cool pic of spinners!


----------

